# yellow flood same as bug light?



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Might be a dumb question but I didn't see any amber or yellow flood lights I did however see a flood light with a yellowish cover but it said bug light will that work for pumpkin patch lighting


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

It might...where have you been looking? Yellow floods can be found at Home Depot, I've seen them. Or ordered online.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I just looked at wal-mart. It was a yellow flood (the lense was yellow) but it said bug light so i dunno but i'll check at home depot.


----------

